# Question:



## Rodan1957 (4 mo ago)

Would hygiene, sanitation, and safety topics go here? Thank you in advance.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I think all 3 would be good topics. Many diseases can happen in any SIP situation if people are not careful. Human waste is a problem if not buried. Empty food cans attract flies and bacteria grows accordingly. People not able to bathe and catch fleas from pets.


----------

